# New ebay listings of EV Motors, controller and supplies



## gotoluc (Nov 21, 2014)

Double NetGain 9 Motors
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231397665783

Evnetics Controller
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231397700341

RCT Systems (test rack) 3 Phase EV Motor 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231397794990

RCT Systems 3 Phase EV Motor
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231397866638

RCT Systems 3 Phase Controller
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231397922777

4 X Cooling Fans and Filters
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231397957762

All items are available for free pickup in the San Diego area
You can buy direct from me if you wish. Send me a PM


----------

